# d20 Future: Alexa's Avengers



## Falkus (Oct 27, 2005)

After a combination of rereading several military science fiction novels annd rereading the entire archives of Schlock Mercenary, I came up with a brilliant idea for a d20 Future mercenary type game.




In the year 2765, mankind has spread out among the stars. For five, glorious centuries, mankind and half a dozen other species were united in the Alliance. It was a golden era, thousands of systems were colonized and held together in a loose federation, and there was near universal peace among the member planets. The only conflicts were intermittent raids and border disputes with other species that had refused membership. The only true threat had been the Sathar, who had invaded alliance space three times, but each time, they were defeated soundly. The last time was a 150 years ago, and resulted in the complete destruction of multiple Sathar fleets.

And then, after this golden age, the Alliance collapsed. Like all such historic empires, it was not brought down by an invading force or cosmic incident, but rather, from the inside by corruption, petty politicks, and national disagreements. In the century that has passed, the Alliance has collapsed down into hundreds of separate nations, and powerful corportations. Many of these nations have resurrected the most time honored method of sorting out disputes between each other. Open warfare.

Meanwhile, the corporations, freed from the restrictions of the Alliance on pesky little things like fair trade laws, restrictions on human experimentation and rules against blowing up your competitor’s headquarters, started doing all those things and more, all in the name of the almighty credit, the one remnant of the Alliance. Its currency.

Into this galactic background comes you. You are mercenaries. Soldiers motivated by profit, working for one of the most famous mercenary companies in the galaxy. Alexa’s Avengers, lead by Major Alexa Brandern.

But you aren’t just as any mercenaries. You occupy a special niche in the Avengers. You are commandos, a small squad of highly trained and experienced soldiers capable of infiltration of enemy territory, and causing massive destruction to the enemy. Whenever the Avengers take a contract, you’re there ahead of the rest of the men, preparing the territory for their arrival. Camouflage, infiltration, sabotage, demolition, assassination. You clear the way for the regular troops to do their jobs. Its hard work, and extremely dangerous, but it pays very well.


Submission rules: I want a decent sized character background, description and personality before I get a character sheet. Feel free to make up planets, religions, societies, wars, etc. It’s a big galaxy, plenty of room for whatever you want.


Sources: d20 Modern, d20 Future, non-magic stuff from Urban Arcana, d20 Cyberscape, d20 Modern Companions 1 and 2, New Heroic Aliens and VRNet (both available on the Wizards website).

32 point buy and the leveling bonuses, character’s start at 10th level (with 52,000 exp). Starting wealth is 12 + occupation bonus + windfall + ranks in profession. See below for a list of permited races.

Progress level seven.

Progress level eight gear may be purchased at a +5 modifier and with my EXPLICIT permission. Ask before you do.

Piece of your soul cybernetic rules (lose ten times the purchase DC of implant in EXP every time you get a new cybernetic implant (but not when replacing a dmaged or broken one). You pay twenty times the purchase DC in EXP if you exceed the maximum number of implants you’re allowed to have). Cybernetics, nanotech and wetware are allowed from d20 Cyberscape. Subcutanous armor and alligator hide are banned.

Psionic classes are allowed, but only for Fraal or Dharmin.


1 (Squad leader, rank: Lieutenant):
2: Kathrine Ananodel (mOoEyThEcOw)
3: Carlos Fensk (Festy_Dog)
4: John (Paste Pot Pete)
5: Austin Summers (Azaar)
6: Llewellyn "Llew" Jacoby (kingpaul)




More campaign information:

Powergroups: There are only two real governmental power groups in existence now that have influence over more than six or seven systems. The United Terran Planets (UTP), which is a group of several dozen systems, centered around Earth. They’re trying to restore the former glory of the Alliance. They’re loud and ineffectual. They have a strong military, but not strong enough to wage an offensive war, which severely curtails their ability to rebuild the Alliance, since most of the former Alliance systems have grown to like independence. The other governmental powergroup with a sizable number of systems under its control is the T’Sa empire, which is detailed below.

The megacorporations: The megacorporations of the Alliance (especially the Vrusk run ones) weathered the collapse of the Alliance. They took advantage of a vacuum of power, and seized it for themselves. Never before in the history of mankind have major corporations existed with so little governmental oversight. The corporations are, essentially, what you would find in any good cyberpunk novel. Amoral entities devoted only towards the bottom line, and willing to trample over human dignity and rights to get there.


Alien races
Dharmin: The Dharmin are a slave race, their home planet controlled by the Medurr Empire beyond the edges of known space. As a result, they are very, very rare in old Alliance territory. Despite this, there are a handful of escaped Dharmin slaves living in this area of space who disagree with their race’s view on destiny. Allowable as a PC Race, but will require one hell of a background.

Drasalite: The Drasalites have colonized, throughout known space, about a dozen planets, but have no real united government. There are also small communities of Drasalites on most human planets as well. Not much really changed for them as a result of the collapse of the Alliance.

Fraal: The Fraal had been key members in the creation of the Alliance. After it fell, they returned to their nomadic lifestyles, traveling between systems in their giant, self-sustaining colony ships. The few Fraal that aren’t on these ships are either from small societies that were set up during the time of the Alliance, and whose members decided to stay when the Alliance collapsed, or Fraal who have grown bored with life on a colony ship, and want to explore the galaxy on their own.

Humans: You, me. Not much has changed in seven hundred years, except we've gotten much better at killing each other.

Medurr: The Medurr empire is on the edge of known space, and presumably covers a significant area. Ever since the collapse of the Alliance, they’ve begun launching attacks on old Alliance territory, capturing numerous planets to expand their slave population. Currently, the joint security and mercenary forces of half a dozen Megacorporations have stalled their advance, as the corporations have realized that military action, despite it’s high cost, is necessary to stop an enemy you can’t bribe. The Medurr also have numerous small bases throughout former alliance space, where they launch raids on civilized worlds to gather slaves to bring back to their empire. Not allowable as a PC race

Sathar: The Sathar haven’t been seen in a century and a half since their defeat in the Third Sathar War. They’re a relic of the history books, and nobody really thinks about them anymore. Everybody pretty much assumes. Fringe planets, that were devasted in the Sathar Wars, generally aren’t so easygoing about it, but even they aren’t as worried. Not allowable as a PC race

Sesheyan: The Sesheyan are a still a primitive race in this universe. They were discovered shortly before the collapse of the Alliance. When the alliance collapsed, the megacorporations moved in and started ruthlessly and forcefully exploiting the native populace of the Sesheyan home planet, as opposed to the more genial and manipulative exploitation that the Alliance was planning. Sixty years ago, the Medurr moved in. They launched a vicious assault on all the corporate facilities on the planet, and razed them to the ground in a matter of days. The Sesheyan celebrated this event for all of thirty seconds before the Medurr announced that all the Sesheyan were now slaves of the Medurr Empire. Virtually all Sesheyan who are not slaves of the Medurr are escaped slaves. 

T’Sa: The T’Sa control a region of space consisting of about thirty systems, making them one of the most powerful factions in known space. There are also small groups of T’Sa living on various planets throughout space. The expansion of the T’Sa empire, which had stopped after being integrated into the alliance, is being started up again, and will no doubt provide for plenty of mercenary work in the near future.

Vrusk: The Vrusk have about two dozen systems to their name, but unlike the T’Sa, these systems are not united, but rather, controlled by a variety of corporations. Vrusk corporations are among the most powerful in the galaxy,

Weren: The Weren species had only developed FTL travel a few centuries previously, giving them only a handful of systems under the control of the Weren government. However, Weren warriors and soldiers are prized among the galaxy for their skill at fighting. Very rare is the planetary military that doesn’t have a Weren advisor working with them for Special Forces purposes and combat training.

Yazarian: The Yazarians, like the Drasalites, were not particularly affected by the collapse of the Alliance. They control five systems under one government, and have settlements and people living on most other populated planets in the galaxy.


Communications: Intrasystem communications is handled by subspace transmission. The specific details of how it works are rather scientific, and irrelveant. Suffice to say, it allows instantaneous communication within a range of 1000 AU, and can easily be fitted into a device that can fit in your ear.
Hyperspace communication functions much the same as subspace, except it requires a hyperspace repeater to boost the signal, allowing instaneous communication over a much greater area of space. Technically, it only has a range of two hundred lightyears, but in actual practice, you can communicate just about anywhere in civilized space, since there is pretty much always another hyperspace repeater within two hundred light years to boost your signal again. Hyperspace repeaters are large devices that are usually mounted on space stations, or built into heavily secure ground facilities. Most civilized planets have at least one, and often more, depending on the amount of communications traffic they have to deal with.

VRNet and the Hypernet: VRNet is as described in the rules, a virtual reality network similar to the internet. The collapse of the Alliance didn’t affect communications, so it’s still possible to connect just about anywhere in the galaxy, as long as you’re within range of a hypernet repeater.

FTL Travel: FTL travel is done by hyperdrive. If you want to know how it works, ask someone whose got more PhDs than I do. A good one can go ten light years in a day, a very good one can go twenty. Most civilian vessels use drives that can go about five light years a day.


Mercenary Company information: 
Alexa’s Avengers travel on a refurbished Javelin Class Alliance Navy Strike Cruiser, called The Angel. Its painted gold and green, with the symbol of the Avengers, a black hawk in a red targeting reticule, painted on the bow. It’s powered by two gravitation mass reactors, and it has hyperspace drive can travel ten light years in a day. It’s well armed, and capable of holding on its own against most similarly sized vehicles. It doesn’t do so well against battleships and bigger.

Alexa’s Avengers include 113 mercenaries at this time, who are fairly well trained and equipped for ground operations. Another 12 mercenaries crew the four M-300 hover tanks that the company owns.  There are also 32 crewman on the Angel, responsible for piloting it, maintaining its systems, and handling it in space combat. Finally, 16 pilots handle the fighter wing of the Avengers.

The Avenger’s pride themselves on providing competent, skilled military force to their employers, whether they be corporation or government. Each member of the company has a monthly salary, and receives op bonuses for each mission he or she takes part in.

While a mercenary company is less formal than a military outfit, Major Alexa Brandern expects her men to obey the chain of command, and follow the rules. Disobeying orders will probably get you kicked out. Committing war crimes will usually result in on the spot execution.

Notable characters in the Avengers:
Major Alexa Brandern: Major Alexa Brandern is the commander of the Alexa’s Avengers. She stands at 6’2”, has close cut blonde hair, green eyes, and a fairly sturdy build. She looks like she’s in her late twenties, but with geriatric techniques, cybernetic replacements and gene tweaking, she could be anywhere from thirty to sixty. You don’t know much about her past, aside from the fact that she used to be an officer in the UTP Marines, but quit a number of years ago for unknown reasons.

She’s a capable combatant, but her strength lies in her strategic and tactical thinking. She prefers to direct operations, rather than get personally involved in the fighting. When she does get involved, she uses a heavily modified plasma rifle. She’s a very good commander, and the main reason why most of the mercenaries in the company have chosen to stick with her. She gets high paying jobs, cares about the men under her command, and never wastes lives needlessly.

Alexa is a driven person, though nobody in the company exactly knows why or what her goals are. There’s speculation, but the only solid fact that they know is that Alexa can reliably plan and run profitable operations, and has a knack for keeping the men under her command alive. Oh, and she only takes jobs that she agrees with morally, and has hiring practices that reflect this. She won’t claim to be a saint, but, as she lives, her company will not target non-combatants or engage in acts of terrorism. She’s stretched, bended, twisted and even broken the law to complete a job, but there are some things she won’t do. Nobody knows anything else about her.

Captain Dantar: A large Weren with dark brown fur and scars nearly everywhere on his body, Dantar is in charge of the infantry company of Alexa’s Avengers. A born warrior, Dantar was living an unsatisfying life as a member of a corporate security force, when Alexa lured him away with the promises of a larger salary, and to work in a combat team run by a military officer, rather than a vice-president. He signed on in a heartbeat, and was in charge of the ground forces in the field after six months in the company.

Captain George Harian: Captain Harian is in charge of the armored division, consisting of four M-300 hover tanks. He stands at five foot exactly, with blonde hair and brown eyes. Tends to wear combat armor, and can usually be found in the hanger with his tanks.

Dr Jarak Thune: A Yazarian with white fur who stands at six feet, the most distinctive feature about Jarak are the four cybernetic tools extending from his back. The company’s surgeon and mechanic, he can patch you together when you get shot up, as well as fix your gun and armor when they get shot up. He’s also a highly skilled cybersurgeon, which is his primary calling. For a premium price, he’ll happily install any implant in a mercenary who wants it. The only complaint about him has been his bedside manner. He doesn’t have one. He treats people like machines to be repaired.
(Mechanical affects: Using Jarak for cybersurgery adds five to the purchase DC of the implant, but guarantees success)

AMIG7-Alpha: Alpha is the company’s AI, who handles communications, and tactical analysis. Alexa claimed she got the AI from a black market dealer in computer components. Alpha’s avatar is wildly inconsistent, the AI choosing to change it very frequently, and the AI itself seems to be highly erratic and eccentric. Given to quoting obscure generals and philosophers, you would swear that Alpha’s gone rampant, if it wasn’t so useful.





New Equipment

Powered Armor

Johnson WeaponsTech Grade VII powered armor: The latest word in power armor, the WeaponsTech Grade VII provides full body protection, a contained atmosphere and life support unit allowing survival in all environments from the vacuum of space, to the surface of Mercury. It contains a full communication suite, including a subspace communication with a standard range of 1000 AU.

Functions as a vacuum suit with enough oxygen for one day. Reduces the severity of radiation by two steps.  Will automatically stabilize the user if he drops to -1 hit points. When the wearer is damaged, hit points are removed from the bonus hp first. If he loses all of his bonus hit points, the suit has been breached, and has it hardness bonus halved, and loses its vacuum suit ability until the suit has been repaired. Cannot be used at all without armor profiency (powered).

Type: Powered
Defense: +8
Bonus HP: 40
Hardness: 8
Strength bonus: +4
Speed: 20/15
Max Dex: +1
Penalty: -6
Buy DC: 32
Restrict: Mil (+3)
Weight: 80 lb

Johnson WeaponsTech Grade IX Stealth Armor: Similar to Grade VII Powered armor, this suit of power armor sacrifices defense and toughness in favor of speed and stealth.

The armor penalty does not apply to move silently and hide. Functions as a vacuum suit with enough oxygen for one day. Reduces the severity of radiation by two steps.  Will automatically stabilize the user if he drops to -1 hit points. When the wearer is damaged, hit points are removed from the bonus hp first. If he loses all of his bonus hit points, the suit has been breached, and has it hardness bonus halved, and loses its vacuum suit ability until the suit has been repaired. Cannot be used at all without armor profiency (powered).
Type: Powered
Defense: +5
Bonus HP: 30
Hardness: 6
Strength bonus: +4
Speed: 30/20
Max Dex: +1
Penalty: -6
Buy DC: 34
Restrict: Mil (+3)
Weight: 65 lb


Rainor Military Technology Powered Assault armor: Similar to WeaponsTech Grade VII armor, this provides all of the same features, but in a package that shrugs off nearly all enemy fire. This is used by people who do not care for subtlety. It’s cumbersome, unwieldy, and certainly not stealthy. But a single man in set of Powered Assault Armor can level a base. Cannot be used at all without armor profiency (powered).

Functions as a vacuum suit with enough oxygen for three days. Reduces the severity of radiation by four steps.  Will automatically stabilize the user if he drops to -1 hit points. When the wearer is damaged, hit points are removed from the bonus hp first. If he loses all of his bonus hit points, the suit has been breached, and has it hardness bonus halved, and loses its vacuum suit ability until the suit has been repaired. Allows the user to wield a huge weapon. Cannot be used at all without armor profiency (powered).
Type: Powered
Defense: +8
Bonus HP: 80
Hardness: 12
Strength bonus: +8
Speed: 15/10
Max Dex: +0
Penalty: -10
Buy DC: 36
Restrict: Mil (+3)
Weight: 200 lb

Devastator Support Plasma Minigun: The latest design in multibarreled support weapns, the plasma minigun shoots thousands of plasma bolts towards the unfortunate target marked for destruction. Generally only found on vehicles, or as turrets, some people have been known to carry them around while using heavy powered armor.
Proficiency: Exotic firearms profiency (heavy machine guns)
Damage: 5d10
Critical: 20
Damage type: Fire
Range increment: 70 ft
Rate: A (25 rounds for burst, 50 rounds for autofire, which hits 20x20 area, and forces a reflex save of 20 instead of 15)
Magazine: Power backpack (gives enough power for 5000 shots)
Size: Huge
Weight: 40 lb
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3)


Tarian charge: A powerful, chemical explosive, this is the most common explosive used in the galaxy by military forces. Multiple charges can be linked together for simultaneous detonations. Each extra charge used increases damage by 3d6 and the blast radius by 5 feet. Is sold in fifty gram blocks
Damage: 6d6
Damage type: Concussion
Burst radius: 10 feet
Reflex DC: 20
Size: Small
Weight: 0.5 lb
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 30, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Camouflage, infiltration, sabotage, demolition, assassination. You clear the way for the regular troops to do their jobs. Its hard work, and extremely dangerous, but it pays very well.



From this, is it safe to assume that you aren't looking for any combat types? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 30, 2005)

> From this, is it safe to assume that you aren't looking for any combat types? Just want to make sure.




Actually, I'm pretty much looking solely for combat types. It's a military themed game.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

Intreasted i Am

I only have d20 modern and future so tell me if there are anythings im missing when making a charecter

I was think of bieng a pilot (mainleay of mecha)
or a stealthy bomb/support person
OR a chariematic with a little gunfighter

also would like info on the avengers main base

questions:
were using the gadget system right?
are any missions going to be defensive?
how do you want us to do rolling?
are we using d20 modern advanced classes?


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

> mainleay of mecha




Mecha may be permitted, but the maximum size allowed would be large.



> were using the gadget system right?




Correct.



> are any missions going to be defensive?




It's a distinct possibility.



> how do you want us to do rolling?




32 point buy as stated above.



> are we using d20 modern advanced classes?




All appropriate advanced classes from the sources I listed.

Oh, and no offense, but you'll have to tighten up your spelling and grammar before I let you in.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

I meant for purchesing items.
Ok ill clean up the spelling and gammer it's just right now my keyboard's at a wierd angle. (The reason involves cats and orange juice)
When posting in game I run it through a spell checker.
P.S. the "Intreasted I am" was kind of a yo'da thing... never mind.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

> I meant for purchesing items.




Invisible Castle: http://invisiblecastle.com/index.php


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

whats the common language?


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

Alliance Standard, an artificial language created in the twenty-fourth century.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

by being part of this mercenary group what restrictions are we allowed to buy through them? what about requisitions?


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 31, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm pretty much looking solely for combat types. It's a military themed game.



I was meaning non-front-line fighter-types. That's what I was trying to get at with my last post...sorry if that wasn't clear. Since this is commando/assassination/infiltration stuff, the dreadnought and helix warrior wouldn't be as appopriate as.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

> by being part of this mercenary group what restrictions are we allowed to buy through them? what about requisitions?




You have the equivalent of military licenses for all gear. Requisition is handled for special equipment that you can't be reasonably expected to own and is necessary for the mission; otherwise commandos are expected to look after their own gear.



> I was meaning non-front-line fighter-types. That's what I was trying to get at with my last post...sorry if that wasn't clear. Since this is commando/assassination/infiltration stuff, the dreadnought and helix warrior wouldn't be as appropriate as.




Stealth and evasion will be playing a very significant role, but there will be a place for the tough as nails, hard ass soldiers (after all, eventually, you've got to start shooting, and most people tend not to like being shot at, and will return fire.)


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

what are the negs to buy an outdated weapon


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 31, 2005)

Look at the avatar and the name. I'm interested.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

> what are the negs to buy an outdated weapon




Same as in d20 Future. -2 to the cost for each PL difference.



> Look at the avatar and the name. I'm interested.




 I figured I'd be seeing you here sooner or later.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 31, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Same as in d20 Future. -2 to the cost for each PL difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd be seeing you here sooner or later.





It's nice to feel wanted.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my sniper/stealthy/bomber Charecter
Roll for Railgun (all others were under my wealth bonus) [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Kathrine&limit=on] DC 31 (first one was a test to make sure it was working I've never used invisiblecastle)


Kathrine (Katrina) Ananodel

Level:10
Class: Fast 6 Gunslinger 2 Infultrator 2
Ocupation: Drifter

Age: 26
Hieght 5' 2"
Wieght 120
Eyes: Red
Hair: Red
Skin: slightly pale

Abilities:
Str: 12 +1 4pt
Dex: 18 +4 10pt +2 ability increase
Con: 12 +1 4pt
Int: 12 +1 4pt
Wis: 12 +1 4pt
Cha: 14 +2 6pt

HP: 50
Defense: 22 (10 base + 8 class bonus + 4 dex)
-Flat footed: 18 (10 base + 8 class bonus)
-Touch: 22 (10 base + 8 class bonus + 4 dex)

Intiative:4
Speed: 35 ft

Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
-Melee +1 str
-Range +4 dex

Fortitude: 3 (2 base + 1 con)
Reflex: 12 (8 base + 4 dex)
Will: 5 (4 base + 1 wis)

Reputation: 3
Action Points: 65
Wealth Bonus: 18

Talents/Abilities:
Evasion
Uncanny dodge 1
Imporved Speed
|Sweep
|Improvised Implaments
||Close Combat Shot
||Weapon Focus (Railgun)

Skills
Demolitions: 11 (1 int 8 ranks 2 cautious)[+4 with sensor]
Disable Device: 11 (1 int 7 ranks 1 ocupation 2 cautious)[+4 with sensor when working with explosives]
Drive: 12 (4 dex 8 ranks)
Hide: 15 (4 dex 8 ranks 1 profession 2 feat)
Move Silently: 14 (4 dex 8 ranks 2 feat)
Pilot: 12 (4 dex 8 ranks)
Profesion: 9 (1 wis 8 ranks)
Read/Write/Speak Language (Allience Standard): 2 ranks
Search: 10 (1 int 9 ranks)[+6 with sensor when looking for explosives]
Sleight of Hand: 13 (4 dex 8 ranks 1 ocupation)
Tumble: 12 (4 dex 8 ranks)

Feats:
Cautious
Dodge
-Mobility
Far shot
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Stealthy
Zero-G Training

Main Wepaon:
Railgun (3d12 damage|20 crit|100 (150 scope/farshot 225 scope and farshot) range|18 lb| Ballistic|Sound surpresser (+10 to listen checks for the shot) Video Scope, Rangefinder Laser)

Inventory:
1) Modified Railgun 18 lb
2) Grappling Theather
3) Piercing Visor (-1 WB)
4) HUD 1
-Targeting software
-Sensor link
5) Sensor, Motion .5 lb
6) Sensor, Democon 1lb (-1 WB)
7) Neural Scrambler (4)
8) Tarian Charges (8) 4 lb
9) Clothing ?? lb

Clothing:
Tank Top Black(1); Shorts Black(1); Trenchcoat Black(4); Vest Red/Black(2); Jacket Black(5); Pants Black(2)(4)(5); Jumpsuit Black(3); Longsleeve shirt Black(2)(4)(5)
Formal: Dress Red/Black

(1): Casual warm
(2): Casual cold
(3): Casual ship/base (closequarters)
(4): Outside raining/night
(5): before/during/after mission|Outside cold

Background:
Hailing from a backwater warlord planet Kathrine was trained as an infultrartor and sniper by her father who worked for one of the larger warlords, Phallis Grye. Her father was killed by enamy gaurds on a bombing mission when she was 16, someone had leaked information. Afterwards she continued to work for Phallis Grye filling her fathers position.

At age 17 the son of Phallis Grye, Grover Grye, started hiting on her. Her skills with a rail gun increased and soon she was soon well known by her enemies as a force to be reckoned with.

On her 18th birthday Grover Grye picked her as his wife, she couldn't refuse without being shot as a traitor. She fled out of the system on a cargo ship as a stowaway she was found but she stayed part of the crew and worked for money. She became friends with one Rees J. Hatfield and they set up a small bar on a trading planet.

At age 19 the small bar was bombed after which she turned back to mercenary work which she continued till Alexa contacted her.

Personality:
On the outside Kathrine(or as she likes to be called Katrina) is though and hard to get along with, she dosn't trust people quickly, But when she does shes helpful, comedic, and a really nice person to be around and a little hyperactive. Shes also kind and will defend helpless people without a second thought. She also won't take jobs she thinks immoral no matter what the price. While working she often closes up and concentrates.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

Just to mention, while Pilot will be a useful skill, you're not likely to get much mileage out of starship gunnery. I'm not planning on much space combat, as I'm not overly fond of d20 Future's implementation of space combat rules.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

This game has certainly grabbed my interest. I know that it's primarily a combat-type game, but any chance a combat-capable intelligence officer would fit in? Failing that, I've got a jaded spec ops soldier idea handy.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

An intelligence officer would certainly help round out the squad.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2005)

Hammering out the stats and such shouldn't take too long, it's writing the background and stuff that may slow me up. Give it a few days at most and it should be right though.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 1, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Nov 2, 2005)

edited my post
tell me if you want more background






EDIT AGAIN


----------



## Falkus (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd appreciate a few more paragraphs and a personality description.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Nov 2, 2005)

So am I in?


----------



## Falkus (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry for the wait Falkus, here's my character. I'm not sure how you want hp done so I left them blank. If there's any problems or mistakes I'm all ears:

Description: 

"Friend and enemy are not mutually exclusive terms." - Carlos Fensk

Carlos Fensk has grey-blue eyes, short shaggy dark brown hair, and seems adequately fit. He sports a small moustache and goatee, but they're a coppery red, which makes an interesting comparison with his hair. He possesses a few tattoos, one an ancient Celtic pattern going around his upper left arm. The other is a large Celtic cross in the centre of his back. The last is a spades symbol (from the suit of cards) on his right hand between his index finger and thumb. He bears a few nicks and scratches from his time in a military academy, but no significant scars. His style of dress when not in uniform or fatigues is relatively formal. He favours dull, sombre coloured clothes which cover him up; turtle necks, long coats, long pants, etc. He favours display glasses over display contacts as he is slightly paranoid over how easily contacts can be lost. That said it's hard to find him not wearing his display glasses. The glasses look rather mundane, simply circular in shape and usually crystal clear save for the silhouette of whatever windows Carlos has opened. The glasses can be manually adjusted to darken the lenses or even give them a mirror effect. The mirror effect is set to engage automatically whenever brightness in the immediate area exceeds tolerable levels for human eyesight.

His guns are of particular interest. They were designed using the core systems of plasma rifles rather than plasma pistols. Though the system packed slightly less punch when reduced in size, the excess heat output was still on a level which could only be managed and dispersed by a rifle sized weapon. Designers countered this through constructing the weapons of a high density tungsten alloy, with critical conduction areas made from gold, and venting most excess heat through small ports near the muzzles. Despite making them heavy, this allowed the weapon to resist even the temperatures created by extended automatic fire without warping or losing durability, and prevented harm to the wielder due to exposure to overly high temperatures. The muzzles themselves were designed to direct post-fire residual heat away from the weapon, the effect they have however when the weapon is fired is creating a three pronged flare of blue plasma, which was an amusing and aesthetic by-product. Fortunately, the additional weight helps absorb the kick from the magnetic repulsers, making repeated fire more accurate and tolerable for the wielder, and makes the weapons very solid and durable. Gloves are still advised to be worn when wielding the weapons nonetheless, as they can become uncomfortably hot during extended firefights. The weapons' quality, specifically that of the plasma formation chambers, magnetics, and barrels, is especially high quality. They are deadly accurate and during testing consistently managed 2 inch groupings at 80 feet. The amazing performance of the weapons belies the massive amount of maintenance they require. Of particular example are the power pack receptors and the power packs themselves. Though normal pistol power packs would fit into the weapon, it is suspected if used they would burn out, melt, or possibly explode depending on the pack's make. Special high durability packs are required, but even then soot accumulation within the pack chamber is 500% greater than standard pistols, and the packs cannot be recharged as they are effectively rendered useless from the weapons' harsh power extraction routines.

Carlos is an interesting character. He is quite a polite and good-natured fellow, some would go so far as to call him a gentleman, but in the next instant he can be chillingly cold and scarily mercenary. The reasoning for this is that he knows he's a bad person, and he's come to terms with it. He has his limits however, which is why he doesn't consider himself an 'evil' person. Of course, he wouldn't talk about such things to another person, but it enables him to get the job done where others couldn't. He doesn't think being kind and polite will make up for the things he's done, he just prefers having others feel comfortable and content around him.  His minor armoury of equipment is normally stored away in his quarters, and he picks out carefully what he'll expect to need for any assignment. 

Background: 

"Most men have a price, and if not a price, they always have a limit." - Carlos Fensk

Carlos’ life began simply enough on Ares 4, a militarily orientated planet populated largely by Werens and Humans. He was born the third son of Piotre and Colleen Fensk, a highly respected couple who played a key role in the governance of the planet. Piotre was an Admiral of one of the planet's biggest fleets of military space vessels, while Colleen was a major decision maker on the board of one of the planet's largest weapons companies. The family was big with four sons and two daughters, and Colleen was surprisingly adept at juggling pregnancies and her corporate duties.

Nonetheless, as is the standard when both parents work a lot, the children came to primarily rely on one another as distance was created between them and the parents. They were a tight-nit group in their youth, and in their adolescence began to forge themselves successful careers in their respective fields with the aid of each other and the family's considerable wealth. The eldest son, Maxwell, followed his father's footsteps and began a path towards joining the naval big brass. The second child and elder daughter, Claire, followed her mother's footsteps and started climbing the corporate ladder at her mother's company. Reese, the second son, became a weapons engineer, specialising in plasma systems. Carlos joined the planetary intelligence agency, and generally disclosed little about what he actually did, but aided his siblings where he could. Saxon, the youngest son, set out to become a corporate lawyer. And Vanessa, the younger daughter and youngest child, began her naval officer training as soon as she could, which was some time after Maxwell finished his.

A brief era of prosperity came over the family as their success reaped its rewards, but the golden age of the family was soon overshadowed by political tensions on Ares 4. The corporations were at odds with the government in regards to how local planetary resources were going to be used, and what kind of changes were going to be put in place.  The outcomes of these decisions would not just dictate the fate of planetary resources, but would show who had greater control over how the planet was run. As tensions increased so did the Ares 4 Intelligence Service's workload. At this time, and as a government organisation, they were tasked with keeping track of the inner workings of the most powerful of the planet's corporations. At the same time it was important to safeguard the government's own ranks against corruption. Carlos saw a lot of work gathering information and taking part in paramilitary operations, but where he was utilised most was in internal affairs and interrogation. 

Nobody could get a lie past Carlos. Experience, some cybernetics, and a load of talent made Carlos an intuitive and efficient interrogator. However, when dealing with traitors and liars it doesn't take long for a man to become jaded. As Carlos became more and more skilled, he lost more and more of himself, and it was hard for his family to recognise him anymore. Outwardly he was the same nice guy that had all come to know through their lives, but there was a kind of hollowness to him as the work took its toll. His family easily guessed that it was his work which was eating at him, but as Carlos never gave details of what he did exactly they could only speculate what was happening.

After some time, Carlos realised that almost every man had a price, any dark deed could be bought, any family man could become a traitor to those who love and support him. It was all a matter of price. Carlos had another revelation, not unlike the previous, and it followed closely after. All men had a limit. There were no exceptions, the only difference was a matter of time. Suspects would arrive at AIS headquarters, Carlos would interview his share of them if that was what he was required to do, and usually he was. Some would be released after an interview or two, but some would be put in holding cells before more in-depth 'interrogations' were given. Those waiting for further interrogation could hear Carlos 'interrogate' people down the hall, and see the occasional bloody, whimpering, wrecks of a man being dragged past their cells when they were done with. Usually those factors softened them up and finally Carlos’ blood-smeared appearance and virtually soulless eyes were enough to have people talk before they had to be subjected to any harsher forms interrogation. It was always the corporate softies who gave up easy, which was fortunate as Carlos didn't enjoy the torture, but he was one of the resident experts which meant he didn't get as many softies and got more hard cases than other interrogators who may have been working during that period of time. It was depressing work, but it was what he was good at, so he just had to accept it.

Eventually the political tension between corporate and government forces on the planet tore a rift straight down the middle of the Fensk family. The four government aligned Fensks and the four corporate aligned Fensks took their respective places. At this stage the division of the family meant very little to Carlos, but he was sided with the government family members nonetheless as he was employed by the government. The division happened shortly before civil war broke out across Ares 4. The corporations had called in huge numbers of mercenaries to compete with the government's military, and this had sparked conflict. The war was brutal and prolonged. Ares 4 was the region's main source of arms, so there was no shortage for the government forces nor the mercenaries. Three years of fighting reached a creshendo when Carlos was tasked to lead a paramilitary team in an assault on the corporate lab in which he knew Reese was a lead engineer now. It wasn't hard to keep tabs on his family members with the information he had access to in his occupation.

The assault was timed for late at night, after the employees had gone home. It was the team's intention to steal what they could and destroy the place, but Reese had stayed on late to finish a personal project. What resulted of sorts was a brief firefight between Carlos’ team and a handful of security guards and Reese. When Reese refused to surrender despite Carlos’ assurances, and Carlos didn't blame him for not surrendering, Reese and all the guards were killed. Carlos would have kept his word and let Reese go, but it was understandable that Reese didn't trust him, not after recent events. He had probably heard rumours of what happened to the corporate POWs who actually knew things. Like all crazy stories there was some truth to them, but not as much as Reese probably thought. Carlos had lost two team members during the firefight, which irritated him as he liked the men he worked with. As he stood over Reese's body Carlos had the nagging suspicion that he should have felt something, but wasn't quite sure what. He took the heavy, matte black, plasma pistols that Reese was using and kept them. They were Reese's pet project, and with the information they had retrieved from the labs he discovered exactly how they were used and maintained. None of the family members discovered that Reese’s death was Carlos’ doing, save possibly for Colleen.

After a few more careful strikes to the corporate infrastructure there was instability in the corporations and their offensive was subdued as the government’s superior naval forces bombarded critical locations on the planet’s surface which were controlled by the corporations. It wasn’t long before Colleen got in contact with Carlos. In exchange for a certain deed Carlos was given a large amount of compensation. The deed and the payment are irrelevant, what was important was Carlos’ lack of surprise that he had a price. Nonetheless it was done, Piotre wound up dead and the sides returned to their bloody stalemate. Piotre’s death, directly or indirectly, was Carlos’ doing. In her grief and regret though, Colleen apparently took her own life not long after. Carlos though she took whatever knowledge she may or may not have had to her grave.

Vanessa, grieved by her father’s death, conducted a personal investigation into the matter. She sought out Carlos’ advice for the endeavour but he only told her that she wouldn’t like whatever she found, if she managed to find anything at all. She begged him for help and he finally conceded, though in truth he hindered her investigation more than helped it as he believed the truth would have hurt his little sister too much. Despite Carlos’ subtle sabotage however Vanessa’s determination took the investigation forward and behind enemy lines, as she followed a lead that Colleen could have been behind Piotre’s death. In the now abandoned and unstable bunkers beneath the ruins of the corporation’s central building Vanessa found the information she didn’t want to know. Colleen had indeed become aware of Carlos killing Reese, and had arranged for him to kill Piotre. Now Vanessa was aware of it, and she wished she wasn’t. As she confronted Carlos on one of the upper levels of the bunker the city they were in came under bombardment again. The bunkers collapsed, burying them both in rubble. Neither of them were killed straight away. They were still within earshot of each other and despite the horrendous injuries they had sustained Vanessa abused him for an hour before she finally started asking Carlos questions. They talked for between six and eight hours before they both passed out from pain and exhaustion. A few months later Carlos woke up in a military hospital. Government troops had seized the city and had dug him and Vanessa out of the rubble a few days after the bombardment. Unfortunately only Carlos had survived, and even then he required 94% of his skeletal structure replaced after the extensive damage caused by the collapse. His skeleton was replaced with military grade fortified artificial bone structure, and the surgery left only a series of feint scarring over his body.

While Carlos was in a medically induced coma there were a few more battles, assassinations and acts of sabotage. It was soon apparent that the war was going in favour of the government. After four years the war had finally ended. Maxwell took his father’s place as Admiral of his father’s fleet, and Claire took a seat on the board of a now considerably weakened weapons company. Saxon began proceedings to patch up relations between the government and corporations. Carlos took his considerable wealth and left Ares 4. He bought a small armoury’s worth of equipment and ended up being contracted into Alexa’s Avengers as an intelligence officer capable of active duty. Naturally he hasn’t divulged much about his experiences save for what little he had to talk about to get the job, but fulfils his role well.

Carlos Fensk 6th lvl Dedicated/ 4th lvl Charismatic
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Occupation: investigative (research, search)
AP: 10
Wealth: +14 (initially 28)
Reputation: +5
Hit Dice: 10d6+10 (46hp) (roll)
MDT: 12
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Armor Class: 19 or 23 (+2 dex, +4 class, +3 armour, +4 equipment vs. ranged attacks)
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+6
Attack: +11 ranged (custom plasma pistol, 3d8, crit 20, 80'), +8 melee (concussion rod, 2d8, crit 20)
Full Attack: +9,+9/+4,+4 ranged (dual custom plasma pistols, 3d8, crit 20, 80'), +8/+3 melee (concussion rod, 2d8, crit 20)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities/Talents: empathy +6, skill emphasis (sense motive), charm(women) +4, intuition, fast-talk +4, damage reduction 4/-
Saves: fort +6, ref +6, will +7
Abilities: str 10, dex 14, con 12, int 14, wis 16, cha 15
Skills: 
bluff +11 or +13/9 (+2 when designer suit applies)
diplomacy +11 or +13/9 (+2 when designer suit applies)
intimidate +11 or +13/9 (+2 when designer suit applies)		
gather information +6 or +8/4 (+2 when designer suit applies)
investigate +10/6
knowledge (behavioural sciences) +8/6
knowledge (current events) +8/6
knowledge (tactics) +7/5
listen +10/5
profession (intelligence operative) +15/11
research +6/4
search +6/4
sense motive +23/11	
spot +10/5 

Feats: simple weapon prof. (auto), personal weapon prof. (occu), lgt. armour prof. (1st), cybertaker (1st), far shot (ded 2nd), two-weapon fighting (3rd), alertness (ded 4th), point blank shot (cha 2nd), quickdraw (6th), attentive (ded 6th), improved two-weapon fighting (9th), windfall (cha 4th)
Exp: 51400/55000
Age: 32
Weight: 158lb
Height: 5'9"
Languages: Terran, Alliance Standard, Weren

Cybernetics: (took 10 on all wealth checks)
fortified skeleton
voice stress analyser
antishock implant

Equipment: (took 10 on all wealth checks)
2x custom plasma pistol (laser rifle: miniaturized, mastercrafted +3) (50/50)
30 high performance power packs (miniaturized power packs)
concussion rod (mastercrafted +2)
18 grenades, shapnel	
18 grenades, emp
18 grenades, concussion
18 grenades, white phosphorous
light combat armour (mastercrafted +2, 3x detachable integrated equipment)
-sensor, motion
-portable glow lamp
-grappling tether
projectile deflector
computer card (3x integrated/networked equipment)	
-universal communicator (satellite datalink)
-galpos device
-flash goggles (see below)
flash goggles (3x integrated/networked equipment)
-display glasses
-heads-up display (sensor link)
-voice stress analyser (see cybernetics)
'interrogation' tools
gas mask
3 spare filters
deck of hackcards (52 styled after playing cards)
intellipicks
6 chemical, antitox
6 chemical, neutrad
6 chemical, solvaway
6 chemical, sporekill
6 chemical, biocort
box of violet rations	(60)
2 uniforms
3 sets of fatigues (urban, desert, forest)
3 fatigue jackets (urban, desert, forest)
2 overcoats
4 designer casual outfits
2 designer business outfits
designer formal outfit
2 75lb aluminium travel cases
backpack
mesh vest


----------



## Falkus (Nov 3, 2005)

Very, very good. This is the type of character I'm looking for.

For HP, just roll them on the invisible castle with the link I provided earlier, and just give me a link to the results.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

Many thanks. 

I've thrown in the hit point roll link next to the result.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Nov 4, 2005)

Mabey I should add to mine....

I mean thats A LOT of text
And mabey more items.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll get my background up tomorrow and hash out the character sheet. I'm doing a Dedicated/Explorer multi-class as kind of a scout/assassin character.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 4, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Falkus (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump, we still need a team leader.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 8, 2005)

I would really love to play, but I don't own the books so that kind of ruins it... but if there is an SRD somewhere I can learn


----------



## Falkus (Nov 8, 2005)

SRD's are on the Wizards website.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 8, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> SRD's are on the Wizards website.



12 to Midnight did the initial MSRD in web form here: http://www.12tomidnight.com/d20modernsrd/AdvancedClasses.php

The full MSRD (in various *.zip and *.rtf) is on WotC's site here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2005)

If noone else is interested in taking the team leader role I'd be willing to have Carlos fill the spot indefinitely until someone more suitable showed up.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 9, 2005)

That's what we'll do if nobody else volunteers.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Dec 8, 2005)

What happend to this thread?


It shriveled up and died


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2005)

Mooey, the game wouldn't have gotten far with only two characters. The lack of characters caused it to lose steam, that's all. Loss of momentum is something that happens too often to games that deserve more.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 8, 2005)

If there's any chance of this resurrecting, I might try to throw my hat into the mix.  I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to d20 Modern, but the concept certainly sounds intriguing.  If nothing else, it gives me a reason to read through the d20 Modern and d20 Future books again (must order d20 Cyberscape from my local book store *sagenods*).  I'll try writing something up and get it ready.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 8, 2005)

If people are interested in playing it, I'm interested in running it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2005)

I know I'd really like to see the character I made for this see some use, so I'm all for playing if we can get the numbers.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 9, 2005)

Just so I'm clear on this, a question about our starting wealth:  when you mention profession ranks, do you literally mean ranks?


----------



## Falkus (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, the number of ranks invested in profession, not the total bonus.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay, just so you all don't think I've disappeared. 

I ordered d20 Cyberspace today, but won't get it until Friday afternoon.  I am, however, looking at a preliminary build that I'll work on, and from there flesh out a background (parts of which I have in mind already) and all that stuff.  Hopefully, by the weekend, I'll have the character posted for Falkus's approval.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Excellent, maybe I'll be able to get this game going after all.


----------



## Paste Pot Pete (Dec 15, 2005)

*I'll throw in*

As a new joiner I've been on the lookout for PbP games that look interesting. By initial character idea is a orphan who was discovered by the mercenaries while he was fighting another street person. He would be hopeful that he was getting out of the slums but at the same time concerned that his new life would fall apart.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2005)

Get him written up, and I'll take a look.


----------



## Paste Pot Pete (Dec 16, 2005)

*Basic Idea*

John (No Last Name)

Str:  15 +2 
Dex: 12 +1
Con: 17 +3 (Both score advancements were used on this.)
Int:  10 +0
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 12 +1

Hit Points: 81                                                   
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314477
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314478
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=314480

BAB:+7/+2
Melee: +9/+4
Ranged: +8/+3


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of a fleshed out character background and description.


----------



## Paste Pot Pete (Dec 16, 2005)

No problem, my misundertanding, I will probably manage to have a background finished by Sunday, I hope.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, I seem to have run into a brick wall... well, not really.  Rather, it's more that I'm finding myself with more options than I imagined with the purchase of d20 Cyberscape yesterday.

Falkus:  I wanna see how you want to rule on this, since it's looking like the direction I may go.  The concept I have in mind is someone that's been cybernetically enhanced quite a bit.  My original thought was to look at pursuing the Bionic Agent advanced class in d20 Cyberscape; however, it requires the Cybertaker feat.  With all the available slots listed for each body part and the "piece of your soul" cybernetics rules you have, though, I'm honestly not seeing the use of losing a feat for something that only conflicts with the "piece of your soul" rules and doesn't really do anything to help matters any.

So... I'm really liking the Bionic Agent, but I'm stuck with taking a feat that's worthless under the rules you're using for cybernetics.  Is there any way possible to drop the Cybertaker feat requirement?  Whether switching it out for another feat (like Cyborg) or what-not, I don't mind -- in fact, switching it for Cyborg would be pretty nice, actually, but it's your call.  I just hate to waste a feat on something that gives me no benefit other than to enter an advanced class, and conflicts with your chosen alternate cybernetics rules.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 17, 2005)

Your argument makes sense. I'm going to rule that the cybertaker feat isn't required for bionic agent.


----------



## Paste Pot Pete (Dec 18, 2005)

*Here he is.*

Background:

John’s father, served with distinction in the Anong-Lesheck conflict, leading the 2nd Fighter wing off the carrier Beatrix for five years. When the war ended though John’s father didn’t take well to civilian life. In two years he was a full-fledged drunk. One rainy night John’s father visited a brothel, nine months later John was born. Abandoned by his birth mother at five John quickly learned to fend for himself. At twelve John joined El Diablo, a street gang that dealt “Baby Powder” to the neighborhood. To John being the gang meant that he was King of the World, until he got busted at thirteen. Thankfully for John, he caught a break. His defense attorney was Z’actpol Ca’dol’sky an up-and-coming Xagon attorney; who would later become famous for successfully defending the “Benediction Killer.” A not guilty verdict from the jury saved John from two years in prison. After being acquitted John promised God that he would turn his life around, that pledge lasted all of one day.  Before long John was back with El Diablo. At seventeen, John’s life took a drastic change, now leading the El Diablo’s  John was in a brawl with a Weren who led a rival gang. Amazingly, after a thirty minute fight, John managed to knock out the Weren. Watching the fight was  Drommin Hale, a Frall Lieutenant in Alexia’s Avengers. Shocked with his fighting skills the Frall recruited John for the infantry corps of the Avengers. At the battle of Zitheburn, John became a hero. When his squad was annihilated by an experimental tank, John made an impossible shot and, using an antique firearm he picked up as a decoration, hit a weak spot in the tank’s armor, causing an implosion. After the battle John was promoted to Sergeant and moved to the elite section of the Avengers. He looks forward to his first mission with them and hopes to distinguish himself again.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 19, 2005)

Falkus:

[sblock]I've been tweaking the concept, and starting to write up a background/personality.  The concept is an Infiltrator turned Bionic Agent -- not just the sneaky type, but one intelligent and gutsy enough to study and impersonate people for his missions.  For the infiltration portion, I was thinking of utilizing the Identity Mask nanoaugmenter colony, but utilize it in combination with an identity chip and a nanite translator.  Since the nanite translator is PL 8, though, I need your permission to take it.  If not, I can make do with just the Identity Mask nanoaugmenter colony, but the idea of having a Bionic Agent/Infiltrator really gels with me.  Your call, of course.[/sblock]

If all goes well, I should have a background and personality written up and ready late tomorrow night (I'll try to keep from being distracted by Monday Night Football *grins*), or early Tuesday morning (EST).


----------



## Falkus (Dec 20, 2005)

Permission granted.

Background is okay Pete.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, honestly, swear to God, I'm nearing completion.  Things have conspired to slow me down somewhat.

Falkus:  the Tangler Gun (d20 Future, p. 68 (p. 67 for chart description)) shows as having 20 box in the magazine.  Yet, there's no listing anywhere for the Tangler Gun's ammunition -- just the grenade version.  Can you give me a purchase DC (modified or not, since it's PL 6) for a magazine, please?  Also, grenades:  in d20 Modern, the purchase DC is for a box of six grenades, but in d20 Future, there is no distinction.  Would it be safe to assume, then, that the grenades described in d20 Future also come in boxs of six like in d20 Modern?  Thanks.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 22, 2005)

For tangler ammo, let's assume a base purchase DC of 8, the same as a powerpack. And the answer is yes to your second question, greandes will come in packs of six.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm interested in a heavy weapons character, possibly a mecha operator or possibly a regular trooper with bigger guns. If those are both bad for some reason I'd be willing to try my hand at team leader.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 23, 2005)

Mecha would be permitted, but the maximum size would be large. Your a commando team, after all, not an armor unit.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 23, 2005)

That's what I figured. I was already planning on a large mecha with whatever the stealth system is called. Anyway I'll try and get a character done as soon as possible.


----------



## kingpaul (Dec 23, 2005)

Llewellyn "Llew" Jacoby was born on the backwater planet Kriskar. A small colony that had high hopes because of the transuranics that were discovered there. Always fascinated by the doctor's office growing up, he apprenticed himself to the local practice after much badgering of his parents and Dr. Ralph Morrison. Llew joined the practice as a full doctor on his 22nd birthday. When he was 26, the Bloody Blades, a rogue merc group, decimated most of the colony and stole the survivors for slaves and the transuranics for profit. Alexa was called in to 'deal' with this group once and for all. After several brutal encounters, the Blades were defeated. Llew was one of the survivors found in the slave-hold. Now adrift, with no family and home, he has attached himself to Alexa with devotion approaching fanaticism.


OOC: What level are we starting at again?

_edit_ nm, found the starting level.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 23, 2005)

Finally, it is done.  At least, I think I'm done with it all.  If I've left anything out, Falkus, let me know and I'll try to fix it to the best of my ability.  So, allow me to introduce to you...

Austin Summers (aka, Proteus)

[sblock]*Human Smart 2/Fast 2/Charismatic 2/Infiltrator 1/Bionic Agent 3*:  Medium-size humanoid; HD 2d6+8 plus 2d8+8 plus 2d6+8 plus 1d8+4 plus 3d10+12 plus 3; hp 104 (rolled here:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=319087); Mas 18; Init +6; Spd 35 ft.; Defense 29 (33 ranged) (+9 class, +6 Dex, +4 silent suit, +4 (ranged only) projectile deflector); BAB +5; Grap +7; Atk +7 melee (1d4+2, knife) or +10 melee (2d6+2, +3 mastercraft high-frequency sword) or +15 ranged (2d10+special/special, +3 mastercraft concussion rifle with integrated miniaturized tangler gun) or +15 ranged (2d10, +3 mastercraft plasma pistol); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5ft.; AL CG; SV Fort +9, Ref +15, Will +7; AP 79; Rep +5; Str 14 (+6 cybernetics), Dex 22 (+6 cybernetics), Con 18 (+6 cybernetics), Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14.

*Occupation*:  Heir (competence bonus:  Knowledge (history), Sense Motive).

*Skills*:  Bluff +12 (+14 fast-talk or impersonating another voice; +16 if both), Climb +9, Computer Use +14, Diplomacy +8 (+10 fast-talk), Disguise +12 (+32 identity mask nanocolony), Hide +15 (+21 silent suit), Investigate +12, Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +12, Knowledge (business) +9, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +10, Knowledge (history) +11, Knowledge (physical sciences) +10, Knowledge (streetwise) +10, Knowledge (technology) +12, Listen +10, Move Silently +15 (+25 silent suit), Profession +17, Read/Write Alliance Standard, Read/Write Vrusk, Research +12, Search +12 (+18 circumstantial -- microscopic implant), Sense Motive +16, Speak Alliance Standard, Speak Vrusk, Spot +10 (+12 HUD; +14 sweep; +16 both), Swim +7.

*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Cyborg (x2), Educated (Knowledge (behavioral sciences), Knowledge (technology)), Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness, Windfall.

*Possessions*:  Aquaconverter (miniaturized), concussion rifle (with integrated and miniaturized tangler gun), cybernetic implants (see below for further details), explorer outfit (several), GalPos device, grappling tether, gravitic grenades (x6), identity chip, identity mask nanocolony, knife, motion sensor, nanite translator (experimental -- miniaturized), nanobeacons (x12), piercing visor, plasma pistol (+3 mastercraft), power pack (x5), projectile deflector, silent suit (+3 mastercraft with chameleonic surface and environment seal), tangler ammunition (100 rounds), various other gear and personal possessions.

_Miscellaneous Information_

*Talents*:  Smart -- Savant (Computer Use); Fast -- Increased Speed; Charismatic -- Fast-Talk

*Current Wealth*:  26 (originally 38 -- 12 + 13 ranks Profession + 3 (windfall) + 6 wealth bonus (background) + 4 wealth bonus (+1 reputation bonus sacrificed from background for +1d6 wealth -- rolled here:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=317910)

*Cybernetic Implants*:  all implants inobvious and sensor-baffled -- Implant #1:  integrated microcomputer (with cellular modem), subcutaneous cell phone and data archive (head slot -- used first Cyborg feat -- purchase DC 49), Implant #2:  integrated HUD Link, light amplification optics, microscopic optics, nightvision optics, soundbox, targetting optics and voice stress analyzer (additional head slot from bionic tolerance; used second Cyborg feat to purchase -- purchase DC 47); Implant #3:  integrated body repair weave and redundant organs (+6 Constitution) (one torso slot -- purchase DC 41); Implant #4:  integrated artifical muscle fiber (+6 Strength) and artificial twitch fiber (+6 Dexterity) (second torso slot, one of each limb slot -- used second Cyborg feat to purchase -- purchase DC 43)

*Skills Addendum*:  Data Archive cybernetic implant purchased at 1st level to treat all skills as class skills.  Replaced later with Implant #1 (see above for details).  All chosen skills assumed to have +1 bonus (+5 bonus for Knowledge skills), as per Integrated Systems ability of Bionic Agent advanced class.

*XP*:  50,150

To confirm it's me making the rolls, here's the link to my name:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Azaar&limit=on

_Description_

Approximately 1.9 meters approximately 6’3”) tall; hair kept moderately short -- color dependent on the identity in question, but typically black; eye color is also variable, but typically blue -- eyes appear normal, despite being cybernetic implants; typically wearing an explorer outfit -- when on mission, the explorer outfit conceals his silent suit.  Weaponry on-mission includes a plasma pistol, a modified concussion rifle with an integrated tangler gun, gravitic grenades, a high-frequency sword and a knife.

_Background_

Austin Summers was the son of  Oscar and Rudi Summers, co-CEOs of Bionix Corporation, one of the up-and-coming high-tech companies.  The focus of Bionix Corporation was on cybernetics and nanotechnology, studying ways through which both could improve the human condition… one of the few companies who wanted to help others rather than simply worry about the bottom line.  Utilizing the resources of the corporation, Austin was implanted with a data archive shortly after his third birthday, paving the way for the life he would later lead.

Austin was, by all accounts, physically weak, unable to perform much in the way of strenuous work or heavy lifting, yet he was also quick and nimble.  His real gift, however, lay in his intellect and how he presented himself to others.  He never saw himself as being better than anyone else, simply because of the station into which he’d been born as the sole heir of Bionix Corporation.  He simply did what was necessary, and let others judge for his own merits.

As time passed, Austin began to notice that Bionix was drifting away from the original ideals his parents had set forth.  The board of directors, unfortunately, had amassed enough power over the years to challenge and, on occasion, overturn the decisions his parents had made.  It became more and more just like any other company, their only interest being in the potential profits.

On his twenty-first birthday, Austin accompanied his parents to one of the Bionix laboratory complexes in what used to be an old Alliance orbital research station in Jupiter orbit, where many of the corporation’s most brilliant minds worked and developed their new technologies.  While Austin was reluctant, his parents insisted, telling him that one day these people would be working for him, and that he should be as open and personable to them as possible.

Giving in, Austin made the trip, and followed his parents as they took a tour of the facility.  Towards the end of the tour, however, tragedy struck:  a corporate rival of Bionix had apparently managed to get an infiltrator aboard the station with the intent to destroy the station.  While the attempt was a failure in terms of destroying the station, there was a large cost.

Rudi Summers, Austin’s mother, was shot and killed during the abortive attempt to detonate the orbital research facility.  Austin was seriously injured, and his father Oscar was told that Austin would probably die before much longer, even with the treatment the facility was capable of offering.  There was only one recourse, the scientists told Oscar.  And with a nod, Oscar had the scientists perform the last-ditch effort to save his son’s life.

Austin’s injuries were indeed serious:  he had been blinded, and his body virtually shattered.  Massive reconstructive surgery would have been required, had it not been for the fact that the Bionix scientists had been working on incorporating the latest cybernetics research into improving the human condition, especially in regards to making the cybernetics as life-life as possible.  Fortunately, none of Austin’s bones had been broken, which meant that the scientists could begin integrating their latest work into his body almost immediately.

Austin was in surgery for most of a day, due to the time-consuming nature of the cybernetic implants.  But finally, the work was done, and Austin was still alive.  Better yet, the cybernetic implants were working beyond the expectations of the scientists.  When the funeral was held on Earth for Rudi Summers a couple of days later, Oscar and Austin were both present for the service.

Austin began throwing himself into work, mostly to determine which of Bionix’s rivals had initiated the attack that had killed his mother and nearly killed himself.  The cybernetics served him in good stead, giving him his life back… and more.  He became stronger, faster… better.  Yet he still never let it go to his head and show off what he could do.

Finally, it appeared he had found a lead, and Austin began to pursue it doggedly.  The first part of the trek led back to the orbital research facility orbiting Jupiter, where Austin learned just how the infiltrator had gotten aboard:  an identity mask nanoaugmenter colony.  The scientists there had duplicated the work that had gone into designing the identity mask in the first place, and managed to improve upon it by utilizing an experimental translator unit to better access the identity mask colony, as well as access the identity chip of the colony’s host.

The trek also ended at the station, however, when Austin began examining the computer record of the facility and back-tracking them to find the source.  It was an immense surprise when he discovered that Bionix itself -- more specifically, the board of directors -- had been behind the attack, in an attempt to assassinate not only his parents, but himself as well.

Knowing his life was in jeopardy, Austin immediately contacted his father, only to discover that Oscar had already been killed.  Worse, a pair of Bionix agents, alerted to Austin’s presence, began to pursue the young man, intent on finishing the job and allowing the board of directors to seize full control of Bionix Corporation.

Dodging the agents as best as he could, Austin eventually found himself back in the lab where the new identity mask nanoaugmenter colony and the experimental translator was stored.  With nothing to lose, Austin injected the identity mask colony into himself and grabbed the experimental translator, switching both of them out with a syringe of water and a piece of equipment similar in appearance to the translator.  The next several hours were spent dodging the agents while working on a way off the station.  However, the agents finally gave up and went ahead with their backup plan.

The orbital research station’s self-destruct mechanism was activated, and everyone evacuated the station.  The agents recovered the apparent identity mask colony and what appeared to be the translator before departing.  What they didn’t know or realize, however, was that Austin had also been able to evacuate on the last shuttle to leave before the station was destroyed.

Landing on Mars, Austin found the best computer hacker and forger available, and began moving his assets around so that Bionix couldn’t track him easily, assuming they believed it possible that he had survived.  It was expensive, but Austin felt it well worth it for peace of mind.

Over the last three years, Austin has been learning how to make the most use out of his abilities with not just the identity mask colony and the experimental translator, but with his cybernetics as well.  To that end, he signed up with Alexa’s Avengers, impressing them with his apparent skill with the identity mask colony, as well as a broad range of skills and knowledge he possessed.  Indeed, it was his identity mask colony coupled with the experimental translator and his identity chip that impressed them the most:  they accepted him, and gave him the nickname “Proteus”.  In turn, he learned even more from the company, honing his skills and bringing them to a new level while performing missions for them.

In the back of his mind, however, Austin has one singular purpose driving him:  Bionix Corporation.  With his parents dead, Austin would like nothing more than to strike a blow to bring down the company that killed his parents and nearly killed him… twice over.  For now, however, he bides his time with Alexa’s Avengers, accepting that what he learns here will only help him later on, when he sets out to take Bionix down once and for all… or, at least deal decisively with the board of directors at Bionix.[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 24, 2005)

If there's still a spot in this I'd like in, it might be my only chance to play a sesheyan

I'll get a background posted if I'm approved.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 24, 2005)

Azaar and Kingpaul, your characters are approved.

Darwin, with Mithran expressing interest, I'm full, but I'd be willing to accept alternates.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 24, 2005)

Man, I'm always too late on the cool ones.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Dec 28, 2005)

Im sorry but im taking an unexpected vacation. I will only be able to get on once a week at best. Thanks. (please count this as me leaving)


----------

